# My "other" creative outlet



## funerallady (Dec 8, 2016)

Lately I have been doing crochet with a little knitting thrown in. But, I didn't always do either of them.
Since it was Christmas, and my "pride and joys" were out I thought I would share with you. This was a labor of love for about 3 years. Then it took me another 2 years to want to have them cleaned and completed. Presenting.... our Christmas Stockings!! Those of you who do CCS will appreciate what went into them!


----------



## Oakley (Mar 22, 2011)

no pictures!?


----------



## bigalbigal3 (Mar 15, 2011)

no pictures


----------



## cavedwellersmum (Aug 14, 2013)

WOW, those are spectacular, You should be very proud of them. How big are they?


----------



## maurnie (Jul 30, 2012)

They are spectacular so many hours of work.


----------



## funerallady (Dec 8, 2016)

Almost 15" long, 8" wide, done on 14ct Aida cloth.


----------



## Auntie Ethel (Dec 8, 2016)

Lovely! I no longer do CCS because of aging eyes, but I recognize how much work and love went into these. But then I feel the same way about all of the beautiful creations from Knitters and from those who crochet or paint or do woodwork. They are all labors of love to those who use their skills and passions to produce the beautiful objects of art that give so much pleasure.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Appreciate indeed. Lovely


----------



## st1tch (Dec 13, 2011)

Fantastic ????


----------



## jansews (Jan 27, 2015)

I can definitely appreciate the work you put into those beautiful stockings! I've also done Christmas stockings in the past, but as Auntie Ethel said, aging eyes work better with knitting (at least in my case).


----------



## mbhull (May 18, 2015)

Very beautiful. I have done CCS for many years, little less with eye trouble now. Miss it a lot. Congrats on finishing them so you and your family will enjoy for many years.


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh my goodness! They are all stunning! You do beautiful work.


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

Wow! Beautiful work.


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

They are beautiful. I have ccs stockings for my family and have had them for many years. They will be in my house until I am no longer here and then they can go to the people whose names are on them. I love mine and I know your family will also.


----------



## susandkline (Oct 26, 2015)

Beautiful stockings and I can also appreciate the work that went into them having done counted cross stitch for many years. Truly labors of love!


----------



## Cookie1955 (Aug 10, 2015)

Beautiful!!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

You have started a wonderful tradition.


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

All are amazing, I do cross stitch so I know how much work you have done here. They are lovely, and thank you for sharing.


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

They will be family heirlooms.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Very, very amazing! And a great accomplishment. Something beautiful to treasure for years to come.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

They are beautiful!!!


----------



## Oakley (Mar 22, 2011)

Lovely work.


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

You are so clever! Those are wonderful keepsakes.


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

Wow, so much work! And beautiful. They will be treasures forever.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Really nice


----------



## ocdknitcase (Aug 18, 2015)

Stunning work!!


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

I used to do CCS and all I can say is wow!!!! They are beautiful!


----------



## ssusan (May 3, 2012)

Those are stunning. I have a book with most of those in it.


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

They are all so beautiful


----------



## krashdragon (Nov 7, 2014)

Wow! I'd go cross eyed crazy doing that! Those are absolutely beautiful!


----------



## hummingbird (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh my goodness, I can imagine all the work you put into them. They are gorgeous. Works of art for sure.


----------



## cathyscard (Apr 14, 2012)

They are amazing and beautiful...a true pride and joy.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

They are absolutely beautiful with love in every stitch.


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

Lovely work. I know how many hours went into making these, such a wonderful labor of love.


----------



## saukvillesu (Jan 10, 2013)

susandkline said:


> Beautiful stockings and I can also appreciate the work that went into them having done counted cross stitch for many years. Truly labors of love!


My comments ditto those. Real treasures for the family members.


----------



## BlueBerry36 (Mar 10, 2016)

I also can appreciate them too an done counted cross stitching an miss it do to eyes now...


----------



## gandldero (Oct 31, 2016)

Incredible!


----------



## gandldero (Oct 31, 2016)

Incredible!


----------



## Melliott62 (Nov 5, 2016)

Those are fantastic I used to do that kind of work before my eyes refused to see the holes unlessbI was sitting in the sun at noon!


----------



## apette (Mar 15, 2012)

Wow. Your stockings are beautiful and what a labour of love.


----------



## grommitt (Apr 12, 2011)

they are super great work


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

funerallady said:


> Lately I have been doing crochet with a little knitting thrown in. But, I didn't always do either of them.
> Since it was Christmas, and my "pride and joys" were out I thought I would share with you. This was a labor of love for about 3 years. Then it took me another 2 years to want to have them cleaned and completed. Presenting.... our Christmas Stockings!! Those of you who do CCS will appreciate what went into them!


I do ccs and yours are gorgeous .ccs is very time consuming.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

All are beautiful and the personalization with the design says it all...


----------



## castingstitches (Oct 16, 2013)

Very nice. I have cross stitching to do but never get to it anymore.


----------



## Ojy (Dec 30, 2014)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Ojy (Dec 30, 2014)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Phaedra96 (Feb 7, 2011)

From one who attempted and gave up; your work is stunning and I am impressed!! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Beautiful stockings...truly a labor of love!


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

Wonderful work!


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

Wonderful work!


----------



## jeanml (Jan 3, 2015)

Beautiful work. These are to be treasured.


----------



## clavettek (Oct 22, 2011)

Very good great job


----------



## flowergrower (Mar 1, 2011)

Wonderful labor of love and terrific keepsakes!


----------



## rinamuss (Oct 22, 2013)

amazing work and so much detail. No wonder it took you so long to do. I'm sure the recipients were over the moon with them - what a treat! Well done for persevering and keeping your patience xx


----------



## quilting in NV (Jan 6, 2017)

What a labor of love.


----------



## dancesewquilt (Dec 6, 2011)

Beautiful work.


----------



## CHinNWOH (Feb 5, 2012)

They are wonderful - beautiful work to be appreciated and cherished for many years. Kudos and thanks for sharing.


----------



## KittyMomma (Dec 12, 2012)

Beautiful work, love them all. Especially the one with the mice! Family heirlooms, to be sure.


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

They are beautiful, I have started on one; we'll actually, I started before Christmas maybe one day I will get it finished.????????


----------



## carriemae (Aug 28, 2012)

They are beautiful. I've just started CCS of European santa from sherrys house ebay site. 192 different colors and almost every stitch is a color change. On 32 count linen. DD wants 3 by Christmas 2017. I will work on nothing else this year. Started January 9th. No knitting or anything. I'm stitching 4 to 6 hours a day. Luckily my DH does most house cleaning, laundry and some cooking. Know I can finish one and maybe 2 but not sure about 3.


----------



## southgate (Sep 15, 2016)

These are SO beautiful. Too bad they can't be displayed year-round! I've done 8 Christmas stockings in 18 mesh needlepoint. Yours are exquisite. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Rooney1 (Aug 7, 2016)

Wow, amazing!!


----------



## Ghijsmom (Sep 10, 2013)

Those are stunning! Wonderful job!


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

They are magnificent


----------



## deator (Nov 28, 2016)

Absolutely beautiful. I do CCS and know how much work goes into these projects.


----------



## elfiestouch (Aug 31, 2011)

What a great Collection. Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

These are all beautiful, cute, adorable. I can tell they were made with love.


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Beautiful work. Unfortunately the eyes will not let me do CCS any longer but do enjoy seeing pictures of the work others do. xo ws


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Beautiful stockings. Perfect keepsakes.


----------



## Reete (Oct 30, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

Amazing work! They are beautiful!!!


----------



## k2p3-knit-on (Oct 24, 2012)

True treasures.


----------



## Sorceress_Mage (Jan 13, 2017)

Beautiful!!!! I also do counted cross stitch and know how labor intensive they are. I have a few designs for stockings from Teresa Wentzler. Since you cross-stitch, I am sure you know of her and how intricate some of her designs could be. I would like to get back to it; however, I am learning to quilt, sew, perfect my crocheting which I just learned a year ago (already have done a few intermediate projects) and want to learn knitting also. I want to assign different days to different skill sets which I intend to do when I retire if only my eyes don't get worse from diabetes. This way I can never get bored.


----------



## KBEDRN (May 25, 2011)

I used to do ccs. I know how much work went into all those beautiful stockings. I am a knitter now, but do appreciate all your work. Kathy b


----------



## Nana of 6 (Jan 21, 2016)

These are beautiful. Well done.????


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Beautiful work, and obviously a lot of love went into them. I'm sure these will be treasured heirlooms for years and years.


----------



## mlab (Apr 10, 2016)

You have the patience of a saint!!! They are just beautiful and very intricate. I love them all, but perhaps "Mom" the best. Beautiful!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## bigalbigal3 (Mar 15, 2011)

absolutely beautiful


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

What a lot of work, but so worth the effort....amazing.


----------



## crempog (Mar 6, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous! I'm sure they will be treasured and admired for many years.


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Beautiful job on all.


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

Beautiful ccs!!!
Will become family heirlooms I'm sure.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

WOW! WOW! WOW! Gorgeous work.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

wow they are so nice,love them all.


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Wow, they are stunning. Well done on all that hard work.


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Wow!! You've been busy. Beautiful work and I like the patterns. Aloha... Bev


----------



## Delyne (Sep 17, 2016)

Beautiful work, and will be treasured!


----------



## asty (Nov 1, 2014)

They are all beautiful, heirloom quality in my opinion! Did you use kits?


----------



## asty (Nov 1, 2014)

carriemae said:
 

> They are beautiful. I've just started CCS of European santa from sherrys house ebay site. 192 different colors and almost every stitch is a color change. On 32 count linen. DD wants 3 by Christmas 2017. I will work on nothing else this year. Started January 9th. No knitting or anything. I'm stitching 4 to 6 hours a day. Luckily my DH does most house cleaning, laundry and some cooking. Know I can finish one and maybe 2 but not sure about 3.


That sounds beautiful! do you have the pattern source?


----------



## Kristine2001 (Dec 24, 2012)

I'd love to make the Christmas Train for my new grand nephew. Can you point me to the pattern? Thank you


----------



## funerallady (Dec 8, 2016)

If I remember correctly, they were all kits. Most likely ordered online. I usually keep all my patterns.


----------



## funerallady (Dec 8, 2016)

Thomas the Tank Engine was a big love of my youngest son so that's why he has trains. I'm sure it was a kit and I hate to say, I did them so many years ago, I don't remember where they came from! Leisure Arts! That's the brand! It just came to me while I was typing!


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

Wonderful painting with thread!


----------



## peggywolff408 (Mar 27, 2014)

Those are absolutely amazing!! I know how much work and love were put into these.


----------



## rosemarya (May 25, 2013)

That was a labor of love and I do mean labor! Your work is beautiful.


----------



## Katie in Maine (Jan 11, 2015)

What a labor of love! You did great work!


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Oh my your work is stunning


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Those are truly beautiful! They will look lovely hanging on the mantel.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Oh my your work is stunning


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

Nice work


----------



## Bevymoe (Jul 18, 2014)

Absolutely gorgeous! I do CCS and therefore know the work and love put into these. Beautiful work.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Beautiful work, many, many hours and many stitches but well worth every stitch


----------



## seedee95758 (Dec 8, 2013)

So much work!


----------



## Flybreit (Feb 6, 2011)

Beautiful! I am in awe - once upon a time I did CCS - for about 5 minutes ;-)


----------



## Roshni (Jun 6, 2013)

Thank you v v much for the post. I am one of those who loves X stitching and spend hrs working X stitch. God bless you. Roshni from India


----------



## moonieboy (Apr 11, 2012)

They are gorgeous. Excellent work! 
Moonieboy


----------



## beachperson (Feb 21, 2012)

They are beautiful


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

So lovely, bound to be treasured family heirlooms.


----------



## OmaGenie (Oct 30, 2016)

absolutely beautiful keepsakes and so much work.


----------



## Lena B (Aug 15, 2015)

Fantastic what a lot of work I can see why you took so long beautiful heirlooms for family


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

beautiful I have one on the go but somehow got off track. I hope to be able to selvage it but being a kit I don't know. your work is remarkable.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow those are wonderful. Sure they will be cherished.


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Amazing!


----------

